# Gutter Covers



## travelover (Jan 28, 2008)

Has anyone found a gutter cover that really works? I have large white pine trees (long needles) as well as a variety of deciduous trees that surround my house and my gutters get full easily. 

My house is a colonial with a walk out basement , so the roof is 3 stories up from the backside - hate climbing up there.


----------



## CraigFL (Jan 29, 2008)

I've always been interested by these but never actually purchased/installed them:

http://www.rainhandler.com/shop/index.php

We have a lot of pine trees in FL and they seem to clog just about anything....


----------



## travelover (Jan 21, 2009)

heatherrros said:


> My gutters used to clog all the time with leaves and pine needles from all the trees around my house. my husband hated getting out the ladder and cleaning them. I finally installed a gutter guard so that we wouldn't have to worry about it anymore. It's called Gutterglove Gutterguard. It's has a stainless steel mesh on an aluminum frame. It looks and feels pretty heavy duty. I ordered it and installed it myself. I am so happy with the way it is performing. We don't have to clean the gutters anymore. It was well worth the investment and I would recomend it to everyone!



Hmmmm, three posts and three recommendations for the same product. I smell a spammer.


----------



## pompidoi (May 20, 2011)

There's Amerimax, you can try that one. I had that before bec it's easy to install and fits my budget. However, after a year I had issues with it. I tried out the ones from Hallett and so far it's getting the job done. I also make sure to clean it regularly, and I never had problems.


----------



## joecaption (May 22, 2011)

I tryed everything from cheap slid in ones to $17.00 a ft. stanless steel fine wire mesh, Starling at $10.00 a ft. The only thing I find works with pine needles is to cut down the trees near the house.


----------



## bporter (May 28, 2011)

yes they do work there are a few different types i prefur the gutter helmet  you can find these at your siding supply house  the also make some that look like a big sponge that you just put  in you gutter and they keep the leaves out and let the water in its a simple idea and is probably alot less than the gutter helmet and the install is much easer


----------



## Rock16 (May 28, 2011)

I like the leaf relief system.


----------



## 911handyman (Jun 4, 2011)

I found no gutter cover that actually works. Gutters are a maintenance item you just need to stay on it.


----------



## garyholt (Aug 29, 2011)

This is my first time on this site and I'd like to add that I believe GutterGlove to be in the top two or three Gutter Guards available. I've used at least five different guards over the years and we recently were hit with a major hail storm that tore our Leaf Releaf Gutter Guards up. I went on line and was looking for a source for Leaf Relief and came across some UTube videos showing GutterGlove. This company has finally manufactured a product that truly performs. That's my two cents.


----------

